# Poodle pricing



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

More like 1.5k-3k


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

$2,500 +/- $500


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

+1^^


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

3,000+/-500


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

When I got my boy 3 years ago he was $2500, a show fail from a renown show breederI also looked at females from same breeder also $2500., no price difference male, female or pet.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Tori.reynolds said:


> What should I expect for a pet only poodle price? I really want a female poodle (my first poodle), am I crazy for thinking $1k?


well my future poodle pup is 3k total. With deposit included. So be ready for more than 1k for sure. If a breeder says 1k or less its probably a scam most likely. But don’t spend over 3k though


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

My friend who was Meisha's first owner paid $2000 about 7 years ago for his first standard (also named Meisha). This Meisha, who was already 6 months when we picked her up was $1700.


----------



## Meisha (Sep 21, 2020)

Also, for those of us who have only had 1 poodle, does it matter what size poodle the OP is looking for, or are prices about the same for all?


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Meisha said:


> My friend who was Meisha's first owner paid $2000 about 7 years ago for his first standard (also named Meisha). This Meisha, who was already 6 months when we picked her up was $1700.


 I’m pretty sure. High end poodles can go up really high but miniatures have like 2k-3k high end max I think. Toy poodles are more in demand now so I’m pretty sure prices went up for those too.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Reputable breeders typically price $2-3k these days. Possibly as low as $1500 but I do not think that is common. Standards on average are slightly cheaper than the smaller varieties. Any breeder with either low or very high pricing is likely to not be reputable. Top quality show and performance breeders sell limited registration dogs to pet homes for $2-3k. Can't get any higher quality than that.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I know someone who just put a deposit on a standard poodle puppy. No papers no health testing, I'm pretty sure they are paying $3k.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Starvt said:


> I know someone who just put a deposit on a standard poodle puppy. No papers no health testing, I'm pretty sure they are paying $3k.


Oh my god- that’s awful


----------



## jebby (Mar 11, 2021)

I live in CA so prices may be higher. I paid a 500 USD deposit and also 3000 USD on pick up day from Rock n Rolla Poodles. He's a pet poodle


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Starvt said:


> I know someone who just put a deposit on a standard poodle puppy. No papers no health testing, I'm pretty sure they are paying $3k.


I am so sorry they did not know to buy a puppy from health tested parents. That's an outrageous price.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

Sounds like this is new to you so, hope you don't mind, I'm adding some tips on what to look for in a breeder. Are you looking for a toy, miniature or standard? Would this be your first dog ever of your own or simply your fist poodle?

We often hear from folks that they just want a pet. What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders I, for one, prefer to support are all breeding the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. Poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.
Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. Many poodle colors change thru their lives.
Temperament is lifelong trait.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".


An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my personal criteria (I have another more detailed but just this for now):

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come. Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


----------



## codys_mom (Jul 22, 2020)

Middle of the country I've seen 1800-2500 for a spoo from a good breeder.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Also remember that the purchase price of a puppy is one of the many things you will need to commit to spending particularly in the first year of a puppy's life add on: grooming, vet checks and immunizations, toys, training classes and other important equipment like a crate. You also have to save for desexing in the 2nd or 3rd year of the dog's life. Potentially you also need $$ for vet bills in the event of an accident or illness, or if you go that route you need money for insurance premiums. We have a five figure emergency fund for our dogs.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Pricing is going to vary depending on location and criteria. You're also going to see a lot of hobby breeders (or backyard breeders) taking advantage of the "doodle" craze pricing mixed breeds and purebreds higher because they know people will pay the $$ for them. 

Super high price does not necessarily indicate a good or ethical breeder. Low price doesn't necessarily mean poor quality breeder either. 

Ultimately, the price/cost is going to be the last thing to look at with a breeder and only so you know about how much you'll be spending on the puppy (keeping in mind you will also have to buy supplies, vetting for the first year, pet insurance, savings for vet care and future monthly care, etc etc.) Instead focus on looking for the things you wish to see in a breeder. 

To me, the bare minimum i would look for:

- Health testing: i don't just mean a vet check or a self done DNA swab, i mean proper testing through a certified veterinarian and registered with the appropriate organizations. OFA for hips, for example. Research the breed and figure out what genetic diseases are common, what NEEDS to be tested for, and make sure the breeder not only does the testing but has the results on hand to send you as proof. No proof, no deal in my books. If they can't even tell you what to look for health wise, red flag. If they don't do some testing but do others, if they don't have the proof on hand, if they say they're waiting to test but bred first..... red flags.

- Contract: Three year health guarantee, spay/neuter on pets, return to breeder. I personally wouldn't work with a breeder who has a contract REQUIRING certain things such as specific types of food, vetting, etc. And yes, i've seen breeders try this. If i'm paying for a dog then it's my dog, my choice, i can choose what food to feed and what vetting it needs. The spay/neuter thing is fine because as a pet, i wouldn't plan to breed anyway and it's the breeders way of making sure their puppies don't get turned into breeding machines. Same for the return to breeder, they don't want their dogs to wind up dumped in a shelter. You want a good contract, but not an overwhelming one. No contract at all? Red flag.

- Accomplishments: What are they doing with their dogs? If they don't show the dogs, are they at least doing something else? Something to show that their dogs are passing on quality genes? "Ch Bloodlines" means nothing if the dog being bred isn't a Champion themselves. Lots of dogs can have Ch Bloodlines but not be breeding quality. If they aren't showing the dogs, are they at least doing something else with them? Agility, rally, obedience? Are the dogs TDI certified? Pass CGC? "They're great pets" means nothing to me, personally. Many dogs are great pets. Doesn't mean they need to have puppies. HOW are they great pets? 

And that's just the bare minimum. Generally speaking, if a breeder doesn't at least advertise that they do health testing on their site, facebook, whatever then i skip them. And i don't really judge based on a breeders webpage or social media - many good breeders do the bare minimum online and rely on word of mouth, references, etc to advertise puppies. 

When i chose Dublin's breeder it was because i saw immediately that she did health testing. Then i read her contract. Then i saw she did TDI with most of her dogs. Some are show dogs. Most are not. Finally, she had the color i was looking for (white) and she didn't breed for size (a couple breeders in my area breed for BIG poodles and i didn't want that.) We clicked, and i bought Dublin. He is not AKC which.... yes, a bit of a red flag but from my understanding his mom is the only non AKC poodle she bred and she retired her after this litter due to complications. The rest of her dogs are AKC, and all dogs are sold on pet contracts unless you meet certain criteria. I paid $2,000 for him.

My next Poodle (i'm waiting for pregnancy confirmation - deposit is in) is coming from Dublin's breeders friend. Dublin's breeder didn't have the color i was looking for this go around, and didn't have anything until next January to boot. Her friend owns Dublin's daddy and has the same general quality of dogs - her dogs are all AKC, all health testing, TDI, good contract, etc. I'm paying a little more for this one because of the AKC and the color (silver). $3,000.

Anyway, my point is - price will vary and i would honestly plan for closer to $2,000 for a well bred Poodle. Plus supplies and so on.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> Also remember that the purchase price of a puppy is one of the many things you will need to commit to spending particularly in the first year of a puppy's life add on: grooming, vet checks and immunizations, toys, training classes and other important equipment like a crate. You also have to save for desexing in the 2nd or 3rd year of the dog's life. Potentially you also need $$ for vet bills in the event of an accident or illness, or if you go that route you need money for insurance premiums. We have a five figure emergency fund for our dogs.


I was trying to find a way to say this as nicely as you have. Puppies are expensive. Getting any animal set up is expensive. Even a $10 hamster is going to cost at least $75-100 initially.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

jebby said:


> I live in CA so prices may be higher. I paid a 500 USD deposit and also 3000 USD on pick up day from Rock n Rolla Poodles. He's a pet poodle


Ooo


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Starla said:


> I was trying to find a way to say this as nicely as you have. Puppies are expensive. Getting any animal set up is expensive. Even a $10 hamster is going to cost at least $75-100 initially.


Dear me, you have hit that on the head, my "discount" $750 byb poodle pup has cost me $20K in 7 years, and no that isn't a typo as in $20,000 and growing monthly, health issues that testing and breeding healthy dogs could have prevented. My $2500 pup from a good breeder that ticked all the health testing boxes, has had a few puppy and adolescence related vet visits, that happens.
I could have bought 8 puppies from a good breeder.


----------



## Brownie_mom (Dec 1, 2020)

poodleloverrr said:


> Ooo


I paid the same for mini from Staten Island, NY


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Tori.reynolds said:


> What should I expect for a pet only poodle price? I really want a female poodle (my first poodle), am I crazy for thinking $1k?


$2500 - 3500

If you go ahead and purchase a dog of good breeding with health tested parents and a healthy start to life you’ll save thousands on vet bills, training, and behaviorists. In a way good breeding, pays for itself.

Also as you reach out to breeders, try not to emphasize “pet only”. Pet dogs and show dogs are virtually indistinguishable from a good breeder. By emphasizing pet, it could sound like you’re looking for a deal or fault of some sort when you probably want the best dog you can possibly get and is the best match for you. Im not wealthy by any means but I didn’t ask about the price of my puppy until I was literally on the way to pick him up because I didn’t want that to be a factor in the selection process out for the breeder to think that was all i cared about.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Starla said:


> I was trying to find a way to say this as nicely as you have. Puppies are expensive. Getting any animal set up is expensive. Even a $10 hamster is going to cost at least $75-100 initially.


Also +++ on this, puppies are expensive!!! For perspective here’s a breakdown of our first year so far:

Routine vet visits + woopsies visits: approx $3000

Food (Raw, treats, high quality kibble): $200 a month

Toys: Loool, astronomical

Training: $100-260 every 6 weeks depending on the class

Pet deposit at rental: $2,000

Grooming: $80 monthly

Grooming Supplies (for at home): $1200+

Surprise Hernia Surgery: $5,500
(Breeder paid for most of this but imagine if they didn’t)

and on and on, and this is for a very healthy, tiny toy poodle. You have to have a bit of a nest egg and stability before bringing a puppy into your life. The initial price is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

@Phaz23 is the pet deposit for where you live?


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> @Phaz23 is the pet deposit for where you live?


Oh yes, let me edit to clarify that. Its a typical deposit amount for Los Angeles and it’s tough finding places that even allow pets so you just gotta pay it 😬


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Got it! One of the distinct advantages of owning the home in which you live.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Tori.reynolds said:


> What should I expect for a pet only poodle price? I really want a female poodle (my first poodle), am I crazy for thinking $1k?


Unless you really want the puppy experience, you might get lucky and find a wondeful *adult* toy poodle through your major city newspaper classifieds (scammers rarely pay for ads), putting down applications at nearby shelters, contacting poodle rescue organizations in your state, or petfinder.com. 

Even on Craigslist you might find someone with an adult spayed/neutered poodle who is returning to work or moving and needs to rehome it. Be sure to visit the poodle at their home, however, and look & smell for signs of piddling in the house, and ask for vet records. Avoid getting a puppy on Craigslist, however, too many scams or poorly bred dogs from puppy mills.

Poodles live a long time, and even a 5 year old can give you ten years of companionship, be house trained, and past the chewing up everything sight phase.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Vita said:


> Unless you really want the puppy experience, you might get lucky and find a wondeful *adult* toy poodle through your major city newspaper classifieds (scammers rarely pay for ads), putting down applications at nearby shelters, contacting poodle rescue organizations in your state, or petfinder.com.
> 
> Even on Craigslist you might find someone with an adult spayed/neutered poodle who is returning to work or moving and needs to rehome it. Be sure to visit the poodle at their home, however, and look & smell for signs of piddling in the house, and ask for vet records. Avoid getting a puppy on Craigslist, however, too many scams or poorly bred dogs from puppy mills.
> 
> Poodles live a long time, and even a 5 year old can give you ten years of companionship, be house trained, and past the chewing up everything sight phase.


Vita, with respect from someone who got her Tpoo from his first family who posted him on Craigslist: NEVER, EVER, EVER anyone go to a poster's home. Murders have occurred as a result of exactly such CL meetups.

If one is willing to take on a pet being rehomed on CL, for safety meet in a public place. Never mind pee spots. Just plan to need to housetrain the dog, and be thankful if it's only a short reminder course.

PLEASE never go to a private meeting with anyone not personally already known to you who is posting on CL or other forums. I say this as a HUGE admirer of what C. Newmark built, and as one who has had face to face chats with him. I LOVE CL. My current Toy Poodle and my late cat I found there. I met a few people who became real life friends via safe means. I learned; I shared what bits I knew to try and help others.

Just please don't go into a stranger's territory. Terrible things have happened.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Streetcar said:


> Vita, with respect from someone who got her Tpoo from his first family who posted him on Craigslist: NEVER, EVER, EVER anyone go to a poster's home. Murders have occurred as a result of exactly such CL meetups...
> Just please don't go into a stranger's territory. Terrible things have happened.


😮 Streetcar, my jaw sorta dropped open reading this. I have read where breeders need to be extremely careful; there was one (and maybe two) a where breeder who lived in a rural area was killed and 2+ of her poodles or doodles stolen, but I never imagined that if a buyer went to the home of someone giving up their pet, the alleged breeder would give you their home address then kill you! 

Arggh! The times we live in! I suppose they could give you a fake home address and rob you as you get out of your car. But killed? Whew. As I think now, hate, severe mental illness and addictions are more common which fuel violent and senseless crimes.

In buying expensive items like the latest hot designer shoes or an iPhone, I read several stories where it was advised to meet inside a police station or court house for the exchange b/c these places are safer than convenience store parking lots where those buyers were robbed of their money. Well, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tessa's Dad (Jul 20, 2011)

Starvt said:


> I know someone who just put a deposit on a standard poodle puppy. No papers no health testing, I'm pretty sure they are paying $3k.


Dog prices in Canada have been going crazy stupid since early 2020. Not just poodles. ALL puppies.
Especially the "doodles".
I'm seeing unregistered mini's and toys (poodles) for over $4000.00.

I'm convinced it's all price gouging because of Covid-19.

Example: ADORABLE Female Toy/Mini Poodles ❤ | Dogs & Puppies for Rehoming | City of Toronto | Kijiji
$4,900!!! Parents are purebred but the puppies are not registered. (Or at least it doesn't say they are in the ad.)
(Admittedly that's "only" $4000 US but it's still a rip-off.)

I've seen a few people have put up litters at more reasonable prices of $2000 to $2500 (unregistered) for standard poodles and the whole litter sells out in 48 hours.

Greed.


----------



## pepperR (Aug 22, 2013)

Ok I am a cheapie I guess. Both of my toy poodles from different breeders via word of mouth were 4-500$. I checked out parents. My oldest poodle is 11yo and both her parents are still alive!! Same with my 7yo which I found a few states away because a friend had gotten her poodles from this breeder. His parents also still alive. One parent has a bad knee though so I hope he does not inherit the knee issue. I do think there are some breeders who love poodles and try to breed healthy dogs. I have always taken my puppies to be checked out before buying. My last poodle lived to 14 yo before we had to have her put down by the vet and I also found her from a home breeder who loved poodles. It was heart breaking to let her go because she was alert mentally , still enjoyed her meals and loved her fav toy but developed Cushing's at age 10 and just never was healthy and at a good weight because she gained so easily and could not use her back legs. It is probably much easier to go with a reputable expensive breeder because usually you don't need to worry about the parents not having good health. It is a risk but sometimes worth it to investigate options yourself.


----------



## Jewels128 (Mar 2, 2021)

Tori.reynolds said:


> What should I expect for a pet only poodle price? I really want a female poodle (my first poodle), am I crazy for thinking $1k?


----------



## pepperR (Aug 22, 2013)

pepperR said:


> Ok I am a cheapie I guess. Both of my toy poodles from different breeders via word of mouth were 4-500$. I checked out parents. My oldest poodle is 11yo and both her parents are still alive!! Same with my 7yo which I found a few states away because a friend had gotten her poodles from this breeder. His parents also still alive. One parent has a bad knee though so I hope he does not inherit the knee issue. I do think there are some breeders who love poodles and try to breed healthy dogs. I have always taken my puppies to be checked out before buying. My last poodle lived to 14 yo before we had to have her put down by the vet and I also found her from a home breeder who loved poodles. It was heart breaking to let her go because she was alert mentally , still enjoyed her meals and loved her fav toy but developed Cushing's at age 10 and just never was healthy and at a good weight because she gained so easily and could not use her back legs. It is probably much easier to go with a reputable expensive breeder because usually you don't need to worry about the parents not having good health. It is a risk but sometimes worth it to investigate options yourself.


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

We paid $1800 for ours, but the breeder admitted that she probably lost money on the litter. We were prepared to spend up to $2500. In our area, doodle mutts cost over $3k.

That said, my husband likes to call our puppy 5G (as in, grand) because after he picked up giardia from puppy daycare and had some recurring eye infections which meant we had to see a veterinary ophthalmologist PLUS the cost of all the training and set-up and regular vet visits, my husband estimates that’s how much he’s cost us in six months. (A giardia test plus meds is $100, for example, with a vet visit bill of $70 on top of that. An ophthalmologist visit will be $400 etc.)


----------



## Jilly SummerSunset (Sep 16, 2020)

I


Tori.reynolds said:


> What should I expect for a pet only poodle price? I really want a female poodle (my first poodle), am I crazy for thinking $1k?


I just paid $3k. Female. Full rights.


----------



## wartorn (Nov 15, 2020)

Tori.reynolds said:


> What should I expect for a pet only poodle price? I really want a female poodle (my first poodle), am I crazy for thinking $1k?


Lowest around here is $2,400 to $3,000. Of course that does not include upkeep. Good luck! I am on my sixth and loving it. My car sticker should read, "My other car is a Standard Poodle."


----------



## Kimotee (Feb 25, 2021)

A few years ago, after a long, careful search, and preliminary negotiation with a breeder in Montana, she redirected us to another breeder who was ill and could no longer manage her dogs. She had kept a troublesome, but gorgeous female for breeding, but had to offer her up at 15 months old. We negotiated a price of $1200 for this wild and wooly SPoo who had never even walked on a lead or lived in a household for an extended period - a "kennel dog" as we were warned, and trained over the course of 5 years with an AKC training club and agility club. She is a wonderful, big, gorgeous gal who ate her way through a slipper or two, but is a phenomenal companion. In retrospect, a pup would have been easier, but getting an adult from a reputable breeder is an option to consider, IF you are willing to commit to a serious training regimen geared to an adult dog. Oh, and we were in Hawaii and had the entire mess of quarantine to deal with as well, so need to add another $1500 to the acquisition price....so pretty much in line with everyone else. But, do consider an adult dog if you are willing to work to help the dog with its insecurities and re-bonding with its new "pack".


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Off topic again from prices (and $1000 is way rock bottom) on going to homes of people you don't know this is an issue for private trainers. We mostly work at people's homes and mostly don't know the people beforehand. I for one send a text to BF giving him the address just before I go in and also a time estimate by which he should hear that I am finished and have returned to my vehicle. It is something that one should be very careful about.


----------



## Panamint Daisy (Oct 15, 2020)

In our research last year, all the breeders we were considering charged between $2-3K. 

Food (always), and vet bills for vaccinations and spay/neuter in the first 1-2 years, all really add up.

We are forgoing a summer vacation this year because our new puppy cost us this year's vacation budget. But she's a doll so we're happy with the decision!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I expect to breed my miniature poodle (not this year - her seasons are incompatible with our paid-for cruises!). I plan to ask $2500 for puppies. My girl has had all recommended testing ($800-$1000 worth). Miniature poodles usually have 4-5 puppies. It's interesting that when I bred standard poodles back in the 1980s that the price was $1500-$2500 then. No inflation! It's also interesting that even though standard litters are several times as large as toy or mini litters, the prices for any size are about the same.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I got my Spoo from a good breeder 11 + years ago and paid $2,200. I would be highly suspicious of pups sold by a breeder at a low price.


----------

